# understanding shrimp in a planted aquarium



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone =)

I recently (2 months ago) started a 40 gallon Bow front planted aquarium and have questions about shrimp. I am attempting to make a "run itself" tank as much as possible. I am no dummy; I know I have to do water changes, change out filter media ..blah blah blah... I am trying to see how close I can get to not having to do anything but also know this is impossible long term. 

I would like to incorporate shrimp into the tank as a means of keeping it nice and clean. My biggest concern would be compatibility with plants. I read some sites that say "YES!" and others that say "NO!". I also see many references to "shrimp tanks" rather than planted tanks. Is this due to the fish wanting to eat the shrimp? I know my neons are kickass take names cichlids in disguise but pretty sure shrimp would be safe around them. How effective are shrimp in cleaning those nooks and crannies as well as subtrate? Are they worth the hassle? I will list my tank setup for those still reading in the hopes you can point me in the right direction for the type of shrimp that would best serve my needs. I want effective cleaners, I am lazy like that. I hate going to the fish store to ask questions because they just want me to buy stuff HA HA 
I will not add the shrimp for a few more months due to making sure I have enough grunge to make them happy. Also, if you know of more effective inverts that would help me be lazy PLEASE feel free to let me know.

First my set up:

filtration: I have 2 (40-70 gal) aquaclears. I have sponge, zeolite and carbon in them. I have an old canister fluval from my saltwater days (10 years ago) but it needs new rings. If I need the canister I can get the the rings replaced but as of now things are fine without it.

Lighting: LED strips, a total of 4 strips 2 cool and 2 warm. As stated above I have been out of the hobby for 10 years and my main focus was reef tanks. I was thrilled to see the advancement of LED lights. I am still trying to learn the temperature of the colors but I am on the right track as my plants are growing and pretty.

subtrate: Flourite black

stock: 6 neons (supposed to be 8 but errr seems 2 are invisible LOL), 4 peppered cory cats, 2 bleeding heart tetra and 1 dwarf blue gouramis that will soon be finding a new home. The gouramis keeps pulling off the leaves of the smaller plants such as baby tears. :twisted:

plants: Being my first planted aquarium I am pretty sure I have the trailer park trash version of one :third: I have bought all beginner/low light/ idiot proof plants but I bought a lot ... and many different types! I am not ashamed to admit my tank is an adventure in plants. I have several swords, baby tears, Vallisneria, java fern, Anubias, Anacharis, Micro Sword. For me it looks pretty but for someone more serious into the hobby ... yea I'm a noob :hat:


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is a photo I took today of my tank. I want to add some inverts, mainly shrimp, I am just not sure if they would work or which ones I should get?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice tank, with plenty of hidey-holes for shrimp.

I recommend inexpensive _Neocaridina davidii_, red chery shrimp. This is the easiest and most adaptable of the shrimp species available. I keep them in almost all of my tanks, and they reproduce and sustain their populations despite a variety of predatory fish.

Inexpensive is important! There are highly developed color varieties that are really pricey, inbred, and lack vigor. In a community tank these usually become very expensive fish food. Get cheap cherries, and get a lot, 20 or 30 at least. The best way to combine shrimp and fish is to establish the shrimp first in a heavily planted tank, then add the fish. You need to overcome the inevitable initial losses by putting many shrimp in at once. And keep the fish VERY well fed to reduce predation.

Another species to consider is the Amano shrimp. These are larger than cherries, probably big enough to be safe from your fish. They are considered better at algae removal, but are much more expensive and will not reproduce in fresh water.

Shrimp help with algae and general clean-up, and are really interesting in their own right. But no fish or invertebrate should be expected to compensate for poor maintenance. I'm not saying that you would do this, but many people new to the hobby think that "scavengers" will do all the work. I want to correct that misconception.

In my opinion, snails are our friends, and belong in every planted tank. But that is another topic.


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks again Mike!


I understand where your coming from with the "shrimp won't do it all". I have teenagers so have lots of experience with people in this mindset! I am a realist =) I am doing 10% weekly water changes. I have a toothbrush I run over the filter intakes and the rock and drift wood before I start the water change. This loosens up some debris without disturbing the substrate. 
I will use the tooth brush gently on the glass to get any stubborn algae. 

I am adding Flourish Excel as well as Flourish. I have LED lighting and am upgrading as I ordered the Satellite Plus PRO and waiting for it to come in. This was a selfish act on my part as the tank is in my living room so EVERYONE sees it when they come over. I liked how it looked and the 24 hour cycle. 

I am almost ready to add the shrimp and snails. I have been doing a lot of reading and think I have a decent plan in place. The plants have grown a great deal since that photo was taken. There is lots of places for shrimp to hide. 

I have on my shrimp list both of your suggestions. Cheap but effective cleaners are what I want to go with. I am also going to start adding some Nerite Snails.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

I keep reading about people having no problems with shrimp and Excel or other chemicals, but I'm one of those who loses shrimp that way; even starting with tiny doses and slowly increasing to 1/2 dosing over about a month, I've lost a few my shrimp (Black crystal _Cardinia_ and black rili _Neocardinia_). They were established and breeding in that tank, and I haven't lost a lot, but had lost almost none before starting the Excel. They've also quit breeding entirely as far as I can see. They're all less than a year old from small shrimplets so I doubt it was old age.

Obviously it can be done, as people have, and these aren't exactly the toughest common cherries, but they aren't super-inbred high grades either, and have been as hardy as those up until the dosings. I'd be cautious.


----------

